# Blakkstone Hexx Roxx Hexters (DEBUT) Friday May 12



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

We will be rokkin Hexters for the first time this Friday night May 12. Bowness Rd NW Calgary.
See you there!
Lemmy


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't I wish I could be there! 

Best of luck Lem!


Rock their socks off! Lol


----------

